# 2nd failed IVF with good embryos - implantation issues?????????



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

We just got our 2nd   from IVF cycle.  First one was 2 2cell embies with 400mg cyclogest support.  This one was 1 8 cell & 1 16 cell embie with 800mg cyclogest support.  We are planning for the next stage and wonder if this is just down to duff embies (that admittedly look ok at first), or is it an implantation issue?  I realise that this is the most enigmatic part of the IVF cycle and even Drs don't know why it doesn't work, but we don't want to just go for antoher IVF cycle without investigating this.  Has anyone been through this, or does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks alot

PJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi PJ,

Really sorry to hear about your BFN. It is extremely hard and I totally understand your need for answers. I've just had my 3rd BFN and although the last cycle wasn't the best my DP produced reasonably good eggs for the first two cycles. I too have been wondering about implantation issues rather than 'luck' which has been our clinics answer.

I have just started reading 'Is Your Body Baby-Friendly' by Alan E Beer which is very scientific but excellent at explaining immune problems that can affect implantation. There are a series of tests that you can have which link to all of his research. They seem expensive and there are only a few clinics in the UK that do them but if they can explain why tx isn't working they'll be worth the money.

There is a thread started a while back which is interesting to read and might be starting point for you:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

Good Luck,

Belbs xxx


----------

